# Cougar GX Finale Preise?



## Gast1111 (15. Mai 2010)

Hi wollte euch mal an dieser Stelle Fragen ob ihr schon die Finalen Preise der Cougar GX-Serie festgelegt habt, besonders intressieren mich dabei die 2 Topmodelle mit 900 und 1050 Watt.
Gerne auch per PN

Mfg Wa1lock


----------



## Midguard (15. Mai 2010)

Da musst du dich noch etwas gedulden, hätte dir Google aber auch gesagt.


----------



## Compucase (16. Mai 2010)

Es kommen zu Anfang "nur" die GX 600/800 und 1050. Preise werden sehr bald genannt werden, der UVP für das GX 600 beträgt 129,90 Euro.


----------



## ile (21. Mai 2010)

Und wann kommt die 700er-Variante? Die würde mich interessieren. Außerdem sollten die GXler noch ein wenig leiser unter Volllast sein.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Mai 2010)

Die Gold-NT´s sind noch nicht auf den Markt (leider)... Ich wart auch schon...


----------



## Compucase (22. Mai 2010)

Leise sind die Modelle, dafür sorgt alleine der Lüfter mit Hydro-dynamischen Lager.
Die 700er ist vorerst nicht geplant. Die SX-Serie wird es in 550/700/850 geben, die GX-Serie in 600/800/1050.
Da sollte für jeden was dabei sein.


----------



## Painkiller (27. Mai 2010)

Compucase schrieb:


> Leise sind die Modelle, dafür sorgt alleine der Lüfter mit Hydro-dynamischen Lager.
> Die 700er ist vorerst nicht geplant. Die SX-Serie wird es in 550/700/850 geben, die GX-Serie in 600/800/1050.
> Da sollte für jeden was dabei sein.


 

Des mit der GX-Serie ist aber komisch...
Hab des auf eurer Internetseite gefunden....

COUGAR - Your Power - Cougar GX

Da sind 600, 700, 800, 900, 1050 gelistet...


----------



## Compucase (28. Mai 2010)

Nur weil da alle Modelle gelistet sind, bedeutet das ja nicht das alle sofort verfügbar sind. Auf anderen Kontinenten starten wir vielleicht mit dem 700er Modell weil es da kein SX 700 gibt und es auch dadurch sinnvoller ist.

Also, in Deutschland gibts die 600/800/1050er. Das sollte für den Anfang genügen


----------



## Gast1111 (2. Juni 2010)

Aber wann??? Im Alten PCGH HEFT ist Werbung von euch drinnen wo steht DIE NEUEN GX,SX,SE und A Netzteile JETZT Verfügbar! Ich eigentlich ist das eine Frechheit solche Werbung zu machen und dann weder mit den Preisen noch Erscheinungsdatum herrauszurücken!


----------



## Compucase (2. Juni 2010)

Hi!
Ich habe gestern eine Pressemitteilung an alle Websites versendet wo ich exakt dazu Stellung nehme. Die PCGH hat es noch nicht online gestellt, wird im Laufe des Tages aber noch kommen, dann setze ich hier einen Link dazu.
Die sollten ja verfügbar sein und Druckunterlagenschluss ist ja einige Wochen her....

Preise kann ich die UVP´s gerne vorab mal nennen.

GX600 - 129,90 Euro
GX800 - 174,90 Euro
GX1050 - 229,90 Euro

edit: Pressemitteilung - http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,7...rmin-der-Gold-Netzteile-unklar/Netzteil/News/


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2010)

Mhm... Das GX800 wäre meine Wahl... 

Aber werd mich wohl noch etwas in Geduld üben müssen, obwohl die restliche Konfig endlich final steht....


----------



## Ralf345 (2. Juni 2010)

So wie sich das anhört wird das noch die ein oder andere Woche in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Juni 2010)

@Compucase 
Sry war ein wenig überreagiert ,aber trotzdem ein Dickes Danke für die Preise werde dann wohl mich zwischem dem GX 1050 oder dem Corsair AX 1250 entscheiden


----------



## Compucase (4. Juni 2010)

Kein Problem, kann die Reaktion ja nachvollziehen. Und glaub mir, ich bin auch nicht glücklich mit der Situation.


----------



## ile (29. Juni 2010)

Mit wie vielen U/min rotiert der Lüfter im Idle-Betrieb und mit wie vielen unter Volllast?


----------



## Compucase (30. Juni 2010)

Hier mal eine Tabelle zum GX 600 und GX 800
Auslastung und Lüfter RPM.

                                       10%    20%    30%    40%    50%    60%    70%    80%    90%    100%
437,5    475    550    575    612,5    725    787,5    850    975    1062,5


----------



## Bärenmarke (30. Juni 2010)

Hört sich ja richtig gut an, ich glaube mein nächstes Netzteil wird eins von Cougar 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Compucase (1. Juli 2010)

Das passt, schließlich bist Du täglich in meinem Kaffee.


----------



## miLchi211 (1. Juli 2010)

Compucase schrieb:


> Das passt, schließlich bist Du täglich in meinem Kaffee.



i lol'd.


----------



## poiu (1. Juli 2010)




----------



## Bärenmarke (1. Juli 2010)

Dann sollte ich aber auch 10% Rabatt bekommen, den ohne mich wäre der Kaffee ja nicht genießbar 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Ralf345 (7. Juli 2010)

Es geschehen doch noch Wunder, die ersten beiden Cougar GX Modelle sind im Handel eingetroffen. Das GX G600 allerdings noch über der UVP.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juli 2010)

Und das GX-800 leider nicht....

Außerdem haben noch nicht alle anbieter die NT´s im Sortiment.... Außer hardwareversand.de
Die haben alle Modelle gelistet.... Aber Shops wie K&M usw nicht...


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juli 2010)

Hi Christian...

Ich hab da mal eine Frage.

Nehmen wir doch mal an ein Cougar S700 geht kaputt. Wird das NT von euch dann durch die SX-Serie ausgetauscht, oder bekommt man wieder ein S700? Die S700 soll ja bald nicht mehr produziert werden... oder?


----------



## Compucase (9. Juli 2010)

Ja, dann wird es gegen ein gleichwertiges Modell (in dem Fall der Nachfolger SX) ausgetauscht.
Macht doch keinen Sinn die alte Revision in ganz kleinen Mengen für RMA-Fälle zu produzieren...


----------



## dreikant (12. Juli 2010)

Guten Abend,
ich habe großes Interesse an den neuen cmx-Netzteilen.....
das Warten fällt echt schwer, deswegen würde ich gerne wissen, ob es schon einen festen launch-Termin gibt.
Schöne Grüße
dreikant


----------



## rebiirth (12. Juli 2010)

es gibt schon welche ....
siehe geizhals


----------



## Painkiller (13. Juli 2010)

Aber nicht viele... Das GX-800 hab ich noch nirgends gesehen.... -.-


----------



## Compucase (13. Juli 2010)

Hi!

Die CMX werden Ende Juli erwartet.

Nun kommen aber die SE-Netzteile auf den Markt.


----------



## Revoller (14. Juli 2010)

Ich hab ja jetzt seit nem 3/4 Jahr das einfache 700er bei mir im Einsatz,bin auch soweit ganz zufrieden damit aber da ich demnächst mal wieder aufrüsten muss (Videobearbeitung is ja enorm Performancelastig) könnte ich mir vorstellen auch das NT auszuwechseln. Mein Rechner läuft nunmal durchs arbeiten schonmal min. 10Std. am Tag, so ein GX NT würde sich also sicher bemerkbar machen auf der Stromrechnung. 

Stellt sich mir nur die Frage welche Händler das NT ins Sortiment aufnehmen werden, macht ja wenig Sinn bei 10 Händlern zu bestellen und jedesmal nen 10er für den Versand berappen zu müssen.

Einzig die Preise machen mich etwas stutzig, ohne euch jetzt auf dumme Gedanken bringen zu wollen, aber warum muss ich bei Enermax 65€ mehr aufn Tisch legen für 50W mehr Leistung? (800er)


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juli 2010)

> Einzig die Preise machen mich etwas stutzig, ohne euch jetzt auf dumme Gedanken bringen zu wollen, aber warum muss ich bei Enermax 65€ mehr aufn Tisch legen für 50W mehr Leistung? (800er)



Die wollen ja auch Gewinn machen...^^

Schau am besten mal unter Geizhals.at (dort auf die Deutschlandflagge klicken!). Da siehst du dann alle Angebote...


----------



## Revoller (14. Juli 2010)

Ich hab schon nach dem GX800 geguckt, wird wohl auch mein zukünftiges NT! Warum auch die Marke wechseln wenn ich bisher keine Probleme mit dem jetzigen hatte?

Abgesehen davon hab ich bei Cougar die Möglichkeit hier alle meine Fragen beantwortet zu bekommen, was will man noch mehr in Sachen Service?


----------



## -Masterchief- (14. Juli 2010)

Die genauen Daten der GX Serie würden mich mal interresieren


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juli 2010)

@ -Masterchief- & Christian 

Ich war mal so frei...  



*Abmessungen (L*W*H) mm 180 x 150 x 86*

*Sicherungsfunktionen*
*UVP (Unterspannungsschutz)*
*Falls die Spannungen auf den einzelnen Leitungen unter einen gewissen Toleranzwert fallen, schaltet sich das Netzteil automatisch ab.*

*OVP (Überspannungsschutz)*
*Falls die Spannungen auf den einzelnen Leitungen über einen gewissen Toleranzwert steigen, schaltet sich das Netzteil automatisch ab.*

*SCP (Kurzschlusssicherung)*
*Im Falle eines Kurzschlusses verhindert diese Sicherung eine Beschädigung der Kernkomponenten des Netzteils und der einzelnen Systemkomponenten.*

*OPP (Überlastschutz)*
*Wenn das System “überdimensioniert“ ist, also mehr Leistung vom Netzteil beansprucht wird als es leisten kann, wird diese Sicherung ausgelöst.*

*OCP (Überstromschutz)*
*Sollte die Last auf den einzelnen Leitungen höher sein als angegeben, schaltet das Netzteil automatisch ab.*

*OTP (Überhitzungsschutz)*
*Wenn die Temperatur zu hoch ist, schaltet das Netzteil automatisch ab.*


----------



## Compucase (15. Juli 2010)

Hi!

Einfach mal auf unserer Website schauen und "GX" anklicken.
Da findest Du wirklich Alles an Informationen.


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juli 2010)

Hi Christian

Hast du schon eine Info wann das GX-800 aufschlagen wird?

cougar gx bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ist immer noch nicht gelistet...


----------



## -Masterchief- (15. Juli 2010)

Compucase schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Einfach mal auf unserer Website schauen und "GX" anklicken.
> Da findest Du wirklich Alles an Informationen.



Ah Danke aber es hat mir gestern abend schon jemand gesagt 

Trotztden danke  (das ich selber drauf gekommen bin auf die Website zu gehen )

Und @<<Painkiller>> : 

Jop war aber auch schon auf der Website wo allles steht


----------



## Compucase (15. Juli 2010)

ist mittlerweile auch bei geizhals gelistet, da wurde was aktualisiert. in ein,zwei tagen wird es darüber auch genügend angebote geben.


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juli 2010)

Super! Danke dir für die Info!


----------



## Tjerk (21. Juli 2010)

hallo, wo kann ich den ein SX 700 bekommen? Leider finde ich nix.....


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juli 2010)

Die sind laut Geizhals.at noch nicht verfügbar...

cougar sx bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Compucase (21. Juli 2010)

sind unterwegs, bei alternate z.B. ist es schon gelistet. Kann sich nur noch um Tage handeln.


----------



## Bärenmarke (27. Juli 2010)

Ich hab dazu jetzt nichts gefunden, deswegen frag ich einfach mal 

Kann man den bei euren Cougar Netzteilen auch Lüfter direkt anschließen, so wie ich es bei Be quiet kann?

Das wäre für mich z.b. schon ein extremer Kaufgrund, da ich momentan 7 Lüfter im Gehäuse verbaut habe und das extrem praktisch finde 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Compucase (27. Juli 2010)

Nein, das kannst Du nicht bei uns. Wenn Du schon sieben Lüfter hast, dann empfehle ich Dir eine eterne Lüftersteuerung für den 3,5" oder 5,25" Schacht. So etwas utze ich zu Hause auch.
Eine Lüftersteuerung zu integrieren macht unserer Meinung nach wenig Sinn. Denn
a) ist diese genau hin und wieder defekt und der Kunde sendet sein Netzteil zur Reparatur bzw. austausch ein - ärgerlich da das Netzteil an sich ja blendend funktioniert, nur nicht die Extra-Ausstattung welche für ein Netzteil absolut überflüssig ist
b) man als User überhaupt keinen Einfluss auf die Steuerung hat, alles wird vollautomatisch vom Netzteil geregelt. Nach welchen Kriterien - die Wärme des Netzteils? aber was hat die Wärme des Netzteils mit den Lüftern z.B. vor den Festplatten zu tun?
c)es das Netzteil nur verteuert, auch aus in a) genannten Gründen

Dann besser ein gutes Netzteil UND Lüftersteuerung kaufen.


----------



## poiu (27. Juli 2010)

Sehe ich auch so lieber eine vernünftige Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## Bärenmarke (27. Juli 2010)

Compucase schrieb:


> b) man als User überhaupt keinen Einfluss auf die Steuerung hat, alles wird vollautomatisch vom Netzteil geregelt. Nach welchen Kriterien - die Wärme des Netzteils? aber was hat die Wärme des Netzteils mit den Lüftern z.B. vor den Festplatten zu tun?



Also ich hab an meine Noctua Lüfter die Lownoise adapter ageschloßen und die drehen eig. konstant mit 800 Umdrehungen, von daher kann ich nicht klagen
Liegt eventuell auch daran, das mein Netzteil am Boden ist.

Aber dann werd ich mich wohl nach ner Lüftersteuerung umsehen müssen, da mein nächstes Netzteil definitiv ein Cougar wird

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## ile (27. Juli 2010)

Compucase schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Tabelle zum GX 600 und GX 800
> Auslastung und Lüfter RPM.
> 
> 10%    20%    30%    40%    50%    60%    70%    80%    90%    100%
> 437,5    475    550    575    612,5    725    787,5    850    975    1062,5



Und wie verhält sich das bei dem SX700?

(Generell habt ihr ja eine tolle, umfangreiche Homepage, auf der sehr detailliert die NTs beschrieben sind (großer Pluspunkt von Cougar ) aber im Datenblatt könnte man in Zukunft auch die U/min bei den verschiedenen Lastzuständen angeben (neben dem Leistung-Lautstärke-Diagramm also noch ein Leistung-U/min-Diagramm), damit man nicht immer fragen muss )


----------



## Compucase (27. Juli 2010)

Das hört man gerne.
Wenn Du magst kann ich Dir bei der Auswahl des richtigen Modells helfen.
Also nenn mir mal dein System und deine "Sonderwünsche".


----------



## Bärenmarke (27. Juli 2010)

Meinst du den jetzt mich oder den ile

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Compucase (27. Juli 2010)

Ich meine meinen Kaffeeveredlungskünstler. 
Zu Ile sage ich morgen etwas, hatte das bis jetzt gar nicht gesehen, haben wohl zeitgleich gepostet.
Wenn ich morgen im Büro bin, werde ich die technischen Daten schon finden und preisgeben.


----------



## Bärenmarke (27. Juli 2010)

Dann lass ich dir mal eine pm zukommen 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Compucase (28. Juli 2010)

@ Ile
Bitte sehr:

              10%    20%    30%    40%    50%    60%    70%    80%    90%    100% Last
 720     720     720     720     810     880     970     1080     1160  1250 RPM


----------



## ile (28. Juli 2010)

Compucase schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Tabelle zum GX 600 und GX 800
> Auslastung und Lüfter RPM.
> 
> 10%    20%    30%    40%    50%    60%    70%    80%    90%    100%
> 437,5    475    550    575    612,5    725    787,5    850    975    1062,5



warum haben die 600er und die 800er-Variante eigentlich die gleichen Drehzahlen? Das 600-Watt-Modell verursacht doch unter Vollast deutlich weniger Abwärme, sodass der Lüfter weniger schnell drehen muss. Und ich finde die Drehzahlen beim 600er auch ein wenig übertrieben hoch , da könnte man noch ein paar Optimierungen vornehmen, um die Geräuschkulisse weiter zu verringern. Ich möchte eigentlich schon ein Cougar-NT kaufen, aber Enermax (bis zum 700-Watt-Modell) macht im Moment vor, wie eine Top- Lüftersteuerung funktioniert: 330-900 U/min. Somit sind deren NTs natürlich auch leiser, was auch der folgende Testbericht bescheinigt:

Test: Cougar GX G600 (Seite 8) - 23.05.2010 - ComputerBase

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass bis Anfang nächsten Jahres eine überarbeitete Version des GX600 oder noch besser GX700 (das es ja im Moment in Deutschland nicht gibt) auf den Markt kommt.

P. S.: Danke bzgl. der schnellen Antwort bzgl. des SX700. Der Service von Cougar ist echt top!


----------



## Tjerk (28. Juli 2010)

hallo, welches der Netzteile hat den 2 mal EATX 12v 8pol anschluss?


----------



## Compucase (28. Juli 2010)

@Ile: Trotz der etwas mehr Abwärme (im schlimmsten Fall 20W), arbeiten die Netzteile leise und kühl. Das 800er wird unter Vollast gerade mal 2 Grad wärmer als das 600er, daher haben wir es gelassen. Vielleicht sind wir dann nicht das leiseste 600er Netzteil, dafür punkten wir umso mehr beim 800er Modell. 
Also das von Dir genannte dreht bis zu 900 RPM hoch, wir bis zu 1062 RPM. Unser HDB Lüfter ist klasse, bei Lautstärkemessungen sind wir immer noch als leise einzustufen. ABER - wir sind DEUTLICH kühler, das hat der Test bei CB auch bewiesen. Und das ist ein - für uns - entscheidener Vorteil, das Netzteil lebt länger und arbeitet dauerhaft unter hoher Last stabiler weil es kühler ist.
Der Lüfter nutzt sich auch kaum ab zumal der eh 50.000 Stunden längere Lebenszeit als das gesamte Netzteil hat.

@Tjerk
Alle GX (600/800/1050) haben 2x 8PIN und noch einen 4PIN. Spezielle DUAL-CPU Boards benötigen diese Kombination.
SX 550/700 haben zweimal 8PIN
CMX 550/700 haben zweimal 8PIN
etc.


----------



## ile (30. August 2010)

Ich hätte nun noch eine Frage zum GX600: Was die SATA-Anschlüsse angeht, komme ich nur bis max. 80 cm. Beim G800 und G900 gibt es aber SATA-Kabel mit 95 cm Länge und beim G1050 mit 110cm Länge. Kann ich mir über Cougar diese längeren Kabel einzeln bestellen, um diese dann an meinem G600 zu betreiben?


----------



## Compucase (31. August 2010)

Nein, das ist leider nicht möglich. Evtl. dann einen einzelnen IDE auf SATA Adapter nutzen.


----------

